# I Need A Home!!



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

aww what a cutie. I'm sure someone will snag hunter into their lives. good luck finding a new home for him.

Debbie & mason


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I feel that both Hunter & some humans are going to be very lucky & happy! 

If this was 4 months ago (prior to meeting Bridger) I'd be on my way to Ontario


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

He is just too darn cute, wish I was closer, sure someone will give him a loving home.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

OMG Michelle, he is gorgeous! Don't they have a pill for allergies?? LOL that cutie should have no problem finding a fur-ever home. Thanks for posting on here, hopefully someone can help.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

is that a shaved spot on his leg??? (_I keep coming back to this thread to look at him)_

_only the best home for this pup!!_


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

He is cute too bad he is Canadian!!!!!! I am just kidding before the hate mail starts. LOL


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> He is cute too bad hr id Canadian!!!!!! I am judt kidding before the hate mal starts. LOL


Canada-hater!!!! LOL :uhoh:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Canada-hater!!!! LOL :uhoh:


Well just certain ones of them Ain't that right GL????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

ROFL!!!! certain 'ones' LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> ROFL!!!! certain 'ones' LOL


Okay only one. The alligator now cat lady. ROFL


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear you hate me Hooch.

And yes that's a shaved spot on his leg because he was just neutered.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

he's gorgeous, hope he finds himself a real good home !!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Sorry to hear you hate me Hooch.
> 
> And yes that's a shaved spot on his leg because he was just neutered.


I don't hate you. Who else would I pick on if you weren't around. Now that ain't some strange kind of love before you blow this post out of the water. ROFL


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope some one gives this gorgeous golden a chance and a new home


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If only I were closer and DH would let me take in another!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

spruce said:


> is that a shaved spot on his leg??? (_I keep coming back to this thread to look at him)_
> 
> _only the best home for this pup!!_


 
 Time to add another


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ya, I keep asking my mom if I can bring a 2nd dog into the house... all I get is a big "NO!! You're lucky you got Tucker! I can't breathe as it is with him!"  *she's very allergic to dogs but sucks it up cuz she knows I love my Tuckie*

Once I move out and get my own place I can do whatever I want :

I'm sure we'll find a nice loving home for Hunter.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I would think some nice family would love to have Tucker! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think Tucker is going anywhere Deb! LOL!!! Now Hunter is another story. He IS really pretty isn't he! 

Then again, That Tucker is quite the good looking pup too!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Wasn't there someone on the forum from Canada looking for a golden rescue.... I know Hunter isn't a rescue but maybe she would want him?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Tucker is definitely never going anywhere... he's MY puppy.. haha. (I'm slightly allergic to him too but I don't care, he's my best friend 

Hunter is really cute, the breeder is the one who wanted to see if I could help find a new home for him. So I'm glad to hear at least the owners were responsible enough to let the breeder know they can't keep him.


----------



## Zooka (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Jen.....I got your PM, but unfortunately I can't reply until I have 15 posts under my belt.

Had I seen Hunter a few months ago I would have snapped him up in a second. We knew we wanted a golden, and our original search was for a rescue, but as you may know, here in the GTA, goldens up for adaption are few and far between, let alone a puppy. We were also told by the golden rescue here in Toronto that it's their policy not to adopt to families with kids - a luxury they have as they have far more applicants than dogs available. 

Anyway for the last couple of months, we've decided getting a puppy from a good breeder was best, and at this point pretty much have our pup picked out, and will be with us soon. 

Hunter is gorgeous, and I can't imagine he'll be available too long. Best of luck.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Is there any way we can work to get this pup to the states? My wife and I have spoken about a new family addition and he would be loved greatly!! I live in georgia so I know its a long shot.  I know theres some dog shows that some of our kennel club members are attending in the Pa area. Do you think theres something we could arrange? We have a 1 acre fenced in back yard. Tons of room and a swimming pool!! I'vebeen wanting a brother for sadie.. maybe this is my chance!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

This forum did a transport from Florida to Canada just a few months ago, so IT CAN BE DONE!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

well I'd love to give him a home if there is indeed something we can do. He is very adorable. I'll dream until then :crossfing


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That would be so great!!!!


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Just a little intro about us:

Its just my wife and I, no kids at this point. I'm 25 and my wife is 26, we have great careers and my wife is about to graduate from college to be a history teacher in December. We live near the blue ridge mtns here in Georgia. We take weekend trips to the national parks to camp through out the winter and we love spending time with our dogs. Right now we have Sadie Mae(Golden) and Jo-Jo (yorkshire terrier)(my mother inlaw is a huge national breeder of yorkies). I regularly volunteer at Petsmart on adoption days, and shortly will start voluteering for the Atlanta Golden Retriever Rescue. I've grown up with black labs and goldens my entire life and not once did we purchase from breeders, I've always rescued. If theres anything else you'd like to know feel free to ask. If there isn't anything that can't be done then I really do hope you find him a awesome home! Whom ever will be very lucky.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

You might contact GL84 by pm or email if she has that set up. She doesnt come on here everyday and dont know if Tucker's brother is still available. I hope he is and we can set up a transport for you. This wont be one I will be able to help with but will be cheering everyone on.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This would be another cool story!.Thanks again,you all,for saving another dog!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sadiesdream*

Sadiesdream:

*You are people after my own heart saying you've always rescued!!*I have a Rescue Golden Ret. Smooch, who is now 9 years old and an 8 yr. Old Male Samoyed, Snobear.
*
Here it says to contact this person if you are interested in Tucker:*

My family loves me very much but unfortunately my two human brothers are both allergic to me I've been neutered, microchipped, and have been to puppy school!

*If you're interested in giving me a home, you can contact Kim at [email protected]


I'm located in Ontario!

Thanks for looking! *


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I sure hope you two can get together!!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I've been wondering about this gorgeous pup -- my geography is limited to my area, but if he has to pass thu the NW to get a home I'd help (wouldn't even steal him!)


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've followed the thread and am wondering if any PMing resulted in a new home for Hunter???


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been keeping up with this thread.

I've contacted Kim (the breeder) and she hasn't heard if he's found a new home yet so she's gonna call them tonight and ask and then I'll let y'all know.


----------



## raptorman (Apr 17, 2008)

HI, we were looking for a puppy, but then decided to have adopted Keiko. But...a puppy wooldn't be totally out of the question!?!?
I wonder if they would fly the puppy? I'm in Nova Scotia. As much as I love Keiko I know it's only a matter of time before I get a puppy, and I know it will be another male.
What can i say I love those big goofy guys!


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

He's so cute! I's a good thing that I don't live close to you because I would take him in a heartbeat!


----------

